# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  «ОТХЭППИНЬЮЕРЬТЕ ВСЕХ !!!» - НГ игровой блок от дуэта Д.Евочки

## Львовна

*Кто-то из древних когда-то сказал изумительно гениальные слова: «Тост должен быть кратким, как команда.  Как выстрел! Иначе времени на отдых не останется!» Поэтому главный девиз нашей свежей новогодней…  и такой конкретно мужской игры: «Движуха - покрепче! Слова - покороче!» 
… а чтобы все гости сказали каждому игроку, с восторгом и придыханием: «Ну ты…КРАСАВА!», просто: * _
_ 
*«ОТХЭППИНЬЮЕРЬТЕ ВСЕХ !!!» - игровой блок от дуэта Д.Евочки*




_КОЛИЧЕСТВО УЧАСТНИКОВ:  5, но задействован весь зал

ВХОДИТ: музыкальное оформление, очень подробный текстовый файл

РЕКВИЗИТ: такой есть у всех

ПРОДОЛЖИТЕЛЬНОСТЬ: 20-25 мин.

СТОИМОСТЬ: 2000

карта виза сбербанк: 4276 2800 1134 2133 

С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)
Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)_


Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------


## Танюшка-веселушка

я бы хотела приобрести, можно поподробнее узнать о игровом блоке на почту logoskompani@mail.ru

----------

Львовна (10.12.2018)

----------


## Львовна

*Танюшка-веселушка*, написала Вам на почту

----------


## seligeeva irina

Здравствуйте, Елена Львовна, отправила Вам 2000 руб. (от Людмилы Петровны Пышняк - 9880) С нетерпением жду. огромное Вам спасибо за ваш неиссякаемый фантан творчества.

----------


## Львовна

*seligeeva irina*, Добрый день. Материалы отправила. Забирайте посылочку в личке! С наступающим! :011:  :008:

----------

